# Boost Adjustment Using VCDS



## ipiso (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a 04 jetta gli with the 2.8L V6 and i was trying to figure out where or how to up by boost with the VCDS. i know they come stock set at 8 psi and wanted to get it up to around 12. any help woul dbe great because i spent about an hour trying to find out where to do it.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Boost Adjustment Using VCDS (ipiso)*

It depends on what turbo your car has, you need to go out to your VR and check the exhaust to see what turbocharger it has because they come at different boost levels. Once you know what turbo your VR6 engine came with then I can direct you to what basic setting it is.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Boost Adjustment Using VCDS (ipiso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipiso* »_I have a 04 jetta gli with the 2.8L V6 and i was trying to figure out where or how to up by boost with the VCDS. i know they come stock set at 8 psi and wanted to get it up to around 12. any help woul dbe great because i spent about an hour trying to find out where to do it. 

You're kidding, right?














Cause I know the reply is.... I hope.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Boost Adjustment Using VCDS (ps2375)*


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This one really helped me light up for tonight, thank you very much.


----------



## marber (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Huh? Is it possible to adjust boost with vcds?
How about fuel trim? Is it possible to change the setting to allow the fuel pumping in more than the standard +/-30%?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (marber)*

http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.12


----------



## marber (Feb 3, 2009)

i see, that's what i thought i read somewhere... But reading it again now makes me interested in one thing. Like flashing and changing ignition timings are two different things. I mean flashing is re-programing the entire firmware, which is much different from altering parameters in the already programmed firmware. Or am i just reading it wrong. Does it actually say that apart from not supporting flashing/programing new firmware onto the ECU you have disabled the possibility to alter settings for the existing(stock or remaped) firmware already present in the ECU like boost, timing, fueling, rev limiter, or speed limiter. I'm thinking like this, lets say we have a stock Audi car with stock firmware. And lets say that Audi put in like 250 as a value for speed limit. This value, if not hardcoded into the firmware should be possible to alter within the specs that the firmware allows without doing any flashing whatsoever.
I'm not trying to get you to change your mind on this thing.. I'm just asking to understand myself how those things work.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (marber)*

Most of the values you refer to are part of the maps of the ECU, altering these maps would require to do flashing at the basic level and of course the knowledge how these maps are designed, where exactly they are stored etc.
Normal diagnostics like VCDS and the factory tool do it have only access to what the vehicle manufacturer has made available to customer service (i.e. dealer/workshop) use. Tuning related values are usually not part of that.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

i just saw this post, 
yes, basic settings can increase the performance of your engine past where the factory had it. 
lets make this open source.
here is a few, but not all of what i have
002, maf recailbration/ +/- 30 g/s
107, fuel pump adaptation. ** fuel pump relay controls the N75/MAf, ** thats from bently btw
114, n75 control, basic setting reduces boost here.
77 SAI, controls airflow deviation with some added features in block three, some ecus have 218,219,220 connected to this test in basic settings.
99, basic settings turns off lamda control
94, vvt adjustment, i love this one!!

want more??????








damm, i thought I was the only one,


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

It's possible that some of the basic settings do change some parameters. Some of them you're confusing what it does, basic setting 77 doesn't really modify anything, mostly it checks to see if the system is working correctly. Your car constantly runs a lot of these on it's own (like 77). Running basic setting
For most MK4 and up vehicles it is as follows
34 checks to see if B1 S1 O2 is good
35 is B2 S1
36 is B1 S2
37 is B2 S2
46 does catalytic converter readiness test
68 is throttle body adaptation, this is one thing that changes parameters
70 is evap tank ventilation system readiness test
71 is evap tank vent valve readiness test
77 is secondary air readiness test.
Your car runs the above tests periodically on its own so you can mess with it how you like but the next time you're driving down the road and it wants to do the test it will, and it will undo any change you've mentioned.
This isn't true for all vehicles though, the ULEV motors use different basic settings for some things, for example evap system test is number 202 or something.
Most people should not be messing with this stuff other than the most basic of tests. 
A lot of the things you're thinking you can change don't matter like MAF calibration, it's un-necessary because the ECM is still going to tailor your fuel trims to correctly put out the right amount of fuel. You aren't the only one, this is all common knowledge stuff that the dealer techs use to diagnose your car.
I've never messed with changing boost settings so I can't say anything about that one but next time I get a turbo car around I will. Does it keep the change in place even after you log out of the system and disconnect the vag-com?


_Modified by mechsoldier at 10:14 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

No offense but some of that is definitely complete BS.
For example the lambda control you deactivate in MVB 099 is only inactive as long as you are running that basic setting. The basic setting in 094 does nothing else than checking the component, it doesn't increase performance by any means. and the same goes for 107 as well as 77. I'm also quite certain that 002/114 are bogus as well.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Yeah that's basically what I was saying too, he's misunderstanding what the basic settings do, every one that I know of is basically a test that runs only while you're running the test in the scan tool. The only one I can think of off the top of my head that really changes anything permanently is throttle body adaptation, and that's only if you've just cleaned it, and it'll re-adapt itself as you're driving along as well.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

"I'm also quite certain that 002/114 are bogus as well"
002 basic settings is in the bentley for 8n tt for trouble shooting the MAF. but you can adjust the calibration if you were to rev the throttle or turn the sensor 45 degrees in the housing while in basic settings.

Most of what I have is from YOUR label files,"ALL OF THEM" btw, and the manuals for several different cars.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Hey, if somebody wants to believe that they can get more performance from their car by playing with basic settings, why should we try to burst their bubble?








-Uwe-


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Uwe)*

hey Uwe,
im only a few hours away, do you want me to show you in person?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

and on a side note,
Uwe and others, im no pro,
Ive just been messing around with this for the last three years, and just want to share what things ive discovered. What i post up, i have personaly tested over a dozen times on several different Vag vehicals.


----------



## 2.0dubny (May 5, 2006)

you ever go to the shop for your sticker and they tell you to drive for 50 miles to set the modules well with vw all u need is basic settings vw and audi owners dont need to drive it all they need is about 30 min that the main reason for basic settings it cant make your car faster at all


----------

